# UK Putter refurbishment



## gmc40 (Jul 1, 2014)

Just been browsing on eBay and impulse purchased a beat to **** Scotty Cameron Teryllium Tei3 Newport 2. It was at Â£65 with 10 mins to go and I put a speculative max bid in of Â£70 and won it for Â£67. I fully expected to be outbid and assuming because i wasn't that I've paid too much. 

I've always fancied getting one of these and getting it refurbed so now I have no choice.

To get to the point, does anyone know a putter refurbishment company based in the UK? Some of the work I've seen from the SC custom shop looks great. 

Is there a UK company that offer similar? I've googled a couple but recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## simplyme (Jul 2, 2014)

Call Peterborough golf repairs or visit the
 website, he does all manner of customisations


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 2, 2014)

i have used a chap at theputterroom who did a couple of nice jobs on a pair of scotties for me. one of which was a terylium.

however, i don't think the gun blue finish he put on it is as durable as would be done at the scotty cameron putter restoration and hence i've never had the courage to actually take it out for fear of damaging the finish.

what i would have done in hindsight would be to have a matt black untarnishable finish put on the putter leaving only the copper which can be polished easily.

most terylium refinishes charge around Â£75 plus postage.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Jul 2, 2014)

If you are looking to refinish it to use or keep then go ahead, but if you are doing it to try and resell I would only get the custom shop to do the works. Cameron 'purists' can tell an aftermarket refurb a mile off and wont touch it!


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 2, 2014)

Scotty_Tom said:



			If you are looking to refinish it to use or keep then go ahead, but if you are doing it to try and resell I would only get the custom shop to do the works. Cameron 'purists' can tell an aftermarket refurb a mile off and wont touch it!
		
Click to expand...

to be honest the cost of a terylium refurb at the cameron shop, if you're doing it to resell, i wouldn't bother, you'll nowhere near recover your costs. that goes for any kind of refurb - you'll never make your money back


----------



## splashtryagain (Jul 2, 2014)

Go for uk refurb if for you!
If you may sell it later the sc custom shop will help its value and if you speak nicely to the local titleist rep they can send it and you avoid a lot of postage costs and hassle!


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks all. 

I plan to use it and resale isn't a consideration (at this point). I know I will get a better job at the Custom shop but the hassle of sending abroard and waiting approx 6 weeks (or whatever it is) doesn't appeal. Plus I've no idea of the cost? Would it work out a great deal more than for e.g. using the putter room?

Has anyone used the Custom shop from the UK? How was the process?

Just to add, I don't want any different finishes to the original. Just want it looking as it was meant to (if possible).


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 2, 2014)

i think ethan has used the custom shop - he may add further detail. i have sent putters to titleist uk for refurb. for a normal putter that usually comes to around Â£90, for a terylium i think the quote will be nearer Â£140 as they have to remove the face etc.

if the terylium is beaten up, theres a very good chance they'll tell you they won't touch it and just send it back to you, that's what they did with mine and i didn't think it was in that bad nick. also bear in mind the effort of maintaining a gun blue finish, drying / oiling etc and if you're unlucky and get a spot of rust, well that's your 140 refurb down the pan.

again i'd suggest having a look at theputterroom and you should see some teryliums redone in a matt black finish. looks good, easy to maintain and more durable than the gun blue. should cost you about Â£75ish.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 2, 2014)

BoadieBroadus said:



			i think ethan has used the custom shop - he may add further detail. i have sent putters to titleist uk for refurb. for a normal putter that usually comes to around Â£90, for a terylium i think the quote will be nearer Â£140 as they have to remove the face etc.

if the terylium is beaten up, theres a very good chance they'll tell you they won't touch it and just send it back to you, that's what they did with mine and i didn't think it was in that bad nick. also bear in mind the effort of maintaining a gun blue finish, drying / oiling etc and if you're unlucky and get a spot of rust, well that's your 140 refurb down the pan.

again i'd suggest having a look at theputterroom and you should see some teryliums redone in a matt black finish. looks good, easy to maintain and more durable than the gun blue. should cost you about Â£75ish.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, they are looking favourites but I've also had a recommendation from a chap on another site for Golf Alchemy so plan to give them both a call tomorrow.

Whatever happens I'll post some before and after pics up.


----------

